# 5 MORE things I ***LIKE*** about my 922



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

Several weeks ago, I posted 5 things I liked about my 922. Now I have 5 additional 922 'likes' to mention. It is part of the routine to list problems in a forum like this, but this is intended as a 'balance' to appreciate the real gems that the 922 has. I am not saying these are exclusive to the 922. Some things are, but I just wanted to list things I appreciate about it.


*6. PIP Picture-in-Picture*
I love it. Not only PIP, but a choice of 2 sizes, and 9 different positions or side-by-side. This does require Solo mode (or what I call "mirror" mode to TV2,) but that's what I prefer anyway, as I said in Like #4. Not only that, but the PIP Swap is extremely fast, and Swap also works as a toggle between TV1 and TV2 tuners, even when PIP isn't on - again, extremely fast back-and-forth.

*7. EHD External Hard Drive*
Not only an extremely easy USB install, but with inexpensive 1TB drives out there, it was a no-brainer to immediately add this capability to my 922. Unlike the competition, I don't lose access to the recordings on my internal hard drive, but get to add the new drive as additional space, and can transfer programs back and forth between the two. This makes a good secure situation for my most important recordings. I have similar grouping and picture-icon functions on the EHD, and I can select the drive from a drop-down menu, even from a TV2 upstairs location (on Solo-mirror mode.)

*8. Slinging with Dish Remote Access. *
Those who follow any 922 forum know of many reported issues with Dish Online. Yes, it is a 'work in progress.' But with Dish Remote Access, I do get great HD slinging to my home computer on my LAN, and when I was recently at an airport and hotel far away, was able to successfully access some live channels and some DVR content from my 922. People at the airport were wondering how I managed to get the live 16x9 news channel feed I was watching on my laptop.

*9. Dish Online. *
Yes even Dish Online. It's been a beta-phase item that I see has lots of potential. I do like the idea of consolidating online content from other providers like Hulu, along with unlocking channel VOD content from my channel list. I wasn't sure about it at first, but I like it quite a bit, and have used the Networks section to catch up on a few things I missed recording. On the way back home, I was delayed at an airport recently, and watched a Network VOD preview of a cool new BBCA series in HD on my laptop. Again - people nearby - wondering how I was doing that. Admittedly, there is still work to be done with the DVR slinging with Dish Online - but I expect the problems will dissipate, and the 'beta' will go to 'better'.

*10. Extra little touches...*
The translucent display banners, the multiple-choice screen that pops after the stop button is pressed on playback, feeding the TV2 signal with analog Info and CC1 that the second TV can pick up, and audio-beep-location of missing remotes. There are many nice things, and yes, I sneaked a couple extra things into #10.

I have combined these 5 items to the original 5, plus a section for *"Why Positive?"* on a PDF - just click on the attachment below.

View attachment 18247


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Gary, 

I have forwarded your comments to our engineers from the other site. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be nice to have unbundled Sling features. And use it without getting that server, especially when Internet connection is not avail.


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Would be nice to have unbundled Sling features. And use it without getting that server, especially when Internet connection is not avail.


Agreed. I do think it would be very nice to have a client that can get the HD slinging directly from the box, such as on one's own house network, or want to go directly from afar. There might be a reason why not, but I am not sure what it would be. The Sling info looks like it contains logon info for direct client access. And this would be an example of what I feel we could ask for with a positive relationship with the engineering team.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope, it's not required. If you have old (v1.4 ?) Sling client - try it, it doesn't need the Internet server.


----------

